# Hey, I'm new.



## MaitreyeeMAYHEM (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello everyone, my name is Maitreyee but everyone calls me Mattie. I have joined this forum to get advice about writing novels and improving my writing. I've loved reading since I was a child and I've always wanted to write professionally. I remember writing my first little book in second grade and I fell in love. I used to enter wiring contests and won a few. I just graduated with my bachelors in Mass Communications with an emphasis in PR, marketing and advertising. I am hoping that I will learn and make friends on this site.


----------



## tepelus (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 24, 2012)

MaitreyeeMAYHEM said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Maitreyee but everyone calls me Mattie. I have joined this forum to get advice about writing novels and improving my writing. I've loved reading since I was a child and I've always wanted to write professionally. I remember writing my first little book in second grade and I fell in love. I used to enter wiring contests and won a few. I just graduated with my bachelors in Mass Communications with an emphasis in PR, marketing and advertising. I am hoping that I will learn and make friends on this site.



Awesome, with your qualifications you won't have any problems pitching your books to printing companies!


----------



## MaitreyeeMAYHEM (Dec 24, 2012)

I hope so. I am still new to the business but my cousin is getting his book published. Hopefully I can get tips from him.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 25, 2012)

> bachelors in Mass Communications with an emphasis in PR, marketing and advertising.


Wow!
Any tips?
Welcome to WF
Bazz


----------



## Nickie (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Mattie, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## MaitreyeeMAYHEM (Dec 25, 2012)

bazz cargo said:


> Wow!
> Any tips?
> Welcome to WF
> Bazz



What kind of tips?



Thank you everyone for your warm welcome. Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 26, 2012)

> What kind of tips?


Money.
Horse racing.
How to become rich and famous. The usual.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## dolphinlee (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome,


In reading the other responses, you'll have realised that there is a strong thread of humour running through this site. That's one of the things I really like. Sometimes life can get too serious, but I can always find something that makes me laugh on the site. 

You may have noticed that there is an "Articles" tab at the top of the screen. This is the gateway to a collection of articles that I have found very useful.

I wish you all the best for 2013


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 26, 2012)

MaitreyeeMAYHEM said:


> What kind of tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your warm welcome. Merry Christmas to you all.



Tips, money, moolah.  When we welcome you, you are supposed to tip us like butlers.







Just kidding, I think they mean tips about marketing a book to get printed.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome Mattie, glad you've joined us.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Mattie,
You have come to the right place! BTW does your cousin accept unsolicited manuscripts? OH! and welcome to WF, your gonna love it here.


----------



## MaitreyeeMAYHEM (Jan 1, 2013)

I figured u all had good humor. Lol I joined RWA And hopefully i can take an online class on how your characters create the plot. Any other RWA members?

I finished my book but I need to make it longer i feel like. I'm at a bit over 17,000 words and 24 chapters. I'll still add stuff and revise the crap about it. I am most scared about letting a few people read it. I just want feedback about how I can be better. I'm afraid they'll just tell me that they don't like it. Lol


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 2, 2013)

Letting other people read it is scary. But they can often point out the errors you've made. For example at the end of one of my chapters a character revealed a very important plot point. It turned out that the was no way she could have known this information. I had to add a couple of paragraphs where she was given this information.

My friends who 'edited'my book were able to point out holes in the plot if and debates that they felt were missing. Having amended the manuscript I am now more confident about submitting it.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to WF!

I hope you find this forum as beneficial as I have over my time here. Post often and keep writing just to write, you'll do well.

Cheers,
Elven


----------

